# Herman Finished



## Mars - 1 (Dec 6, 2002)

Well, here's the Herman Munster kit. Lots of fun and hard to not pile loads of extras on. Very easy to build and paint up. Grandpa is still a few days away from finishihg.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

very cool build! the weathering on the table is excellent!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Very nice build and paint work:thumbsup:And They really captured Fred Gwynn's likeness!


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Very nice build and paint.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I like the paint work as well. You really helped his likeness with the shading done on his face and his eyes.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

The face color reminds me of the Munster color movie....Nice job!


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

kdaracal said:


> The face color reminds me of the Munster color movie....Nice job!


I'm so used to seeing the Munsters in B&W that the color seemed strange at first, but you're right.
Well Done, I look forward to seeing what you do with Grandpa.


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Herman looks like he came right off the tv. Great job and painting. Bravo! :thumbsup:

MBZ


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Excellent work! Beautiful paint work. I got to get the set. Looks like Moebius nailed the look of these guys.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Here's a dumb question--I just got a new macbook pro, and now when I look at threads on this forum they're "upside down"--the initial post is on the bottom, the latest post is on top. Any theories on how to fix that?


----------



## Mars - 1 (Dec 6, 2002)

Try turning it over.........................sorry, couldn't resist.

Anyway, Thanks for the likes on this one. It's been awhile since I did any modeling and looking at the pics, I can see a few things that needed fixed. But it was a fun kit to build.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice job on Herman. I have Grandpa on the bench at the moment and that lab panel is going to be a bit of a bear to paint all the details on. So is Grandpa going on your bench soon?


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

:thumbsup: Your built-up is hands down flat out no holds barred flippin' gorgeous. Thanks for sharing detailed pictures. (I am so glad I picked this kit up today). 

And Bob K.... I can't wait to see what you do with Grandpa.:wave:


----------



## Mars - 1 (Dec 6, 2002)

Grandpa is in the works right now. the base is finished, (I like to build the bases first). I did the base and his skintones at the same time as Hermans so that the colors would match up.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

JeffBond said:


> Here's a dumb question--I just got a new macbook pro, and now when I look at threads on this forum they're "upside down"--the initial post is on the bottom, the latest post is on top. Any theories on how to fix that?


Jeff,

I occasionally view these forums with my MacBook Pro, using Firefox, and they appear exactly the same as on my PCs.

You might want to double-check your forum display options: Go to the "My Settings" selection in the upper left orange bar on the forum page, then select "Edit Options" from the My Control Panel sidebar under Settings & Options. Scroll down to Thread Display Options and check the Thread Display Mode. It should indicate "Linear - Oldest First" from the selection.

Hope this helps.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Great detail, I'd forgotten that they used to draw the wrist scars on Mr. Munster.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Very nice ! You certainly done Ol' Herman justice. Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------

